# georgie boy black tank size



## 111446 (Apr 18, 2008)

hello everyone i,am brand new to the american rv world and have just picked up my "used" 32 foot g/boy cruise master from travelworld with all the books on differant equipment still to read but what i cannot find is the size of the black tank so i can work out how much toilet chemical to put in.
need a reply asap as i,am going to clumber park on monday to test the machine and my driving skills out






metalmicky1


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Most of the tanks in the RVs that i have owned have been around the 45 us gallon mark,but if your planning to dump before travelling back home i personally wouldn't bother with chemicals just give it a good tank flush after dumping 
Ian


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you look at all the info in the threads on this forum, plus the others you can find on the internerd, the general advice is NOT to use chemicals in the black tank.

I admiit my extensive experience amounts to a whole 7 days in the States, but I only emptied the black tank twice, using the recommended

empty black, flush with grey

and second time,

empty black, flush with grey, fill black and grey with water, empty black, flush with grey again.

never had a problem with waste, blockage, smells or, in fact, dirty residue when removing pipe....( another 50p wasted on marigolds) 

so I would, FWIW, not use chemicals in the bog.


I agree with IanH tho' a good flush after a dump is to be recommended... :wink:


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Metalmicky.

You don't have anything to do with making titanium exhaust's by any chance do you ? :? 

If the answers no, please just ignore me. I've not been taking my medication  

Dave.


----------



## 111446 (Apr 18, 2008)

if i had only known at great expense - i went and brought the marigolds

thanks for your replys 
i will do it with out chemicals i,am a rebel at heart


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Somewhere inside will be a sticker with the spec of all the tanks on, try looking inside wardrobes and cupboards. My sticker was inside the bathroom cabinet.


----------

